# If you had a choice which one would you take or buy???



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been considering a Boli RC or the RASS I cant for the life of me choose which box to go with?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I have been considering a Boli RC or the RASS I cant for the life of me choose which box to go with?


Whichever one you enjoy more.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Get a 5er of each and decide - they're both great smokes! :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats the problem I love both of them :chk:chk


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Flip a coin...

or go for the RASS :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

FlyerFanX said:


> Get a 5er of each and decide - they're both great smokes! :ss


:tpd:

Have you smoked either of them? Which one do you prefer? If not, get a fiver or even buy a box of each.

_Get a fiver of vibe as well _


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You gonna smoke 'em fresh or age 'em? Some people find the RASS a bit harsh young and that they need some time. More folks I've talked with like the RC fresh. That said, the 06s I've had of each have been quite nice. The RASS always seems a bit underfilled, though ... which leaves me liking the RC's draw better. It's a tough choice. If I was dead-set on choosing and couldn't decide which, I'd probably flip a coin.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> You gonna smoke 'em fresh or age 'em? Some people find the RASS a bit harsh young and that they need some time. More folks I've talked with like the RC fresh. That said, the 06s I've had of each have been quite nice. The RASS always seems a bit underfilled, though ... which leaves me liking the RC's draw better. It's a tough choice. If I was dead-set on choosing and couldn't decide which, I'd probably flip a coin.


Thanks Darrel you always make it a bit easier ill go with the brc's then they are to smoke but I want to leave them in the humi for 6 months minimum


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Thanks Darrel you always make it a bit easier ill go with the brc's then they are to smoke but I want to leave them in the humi for 6 months minimum


get 06s if you can. but also be aware that some folks have had mixed luck with them. I know a few people who love them to death and others who had severe draw problems. there's always a risk, is all I'm saying....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Tough call. I'd take either one with no regrets.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> get 06s if you can. but also be aware that some folks have had mixed luck with them. I know a few people who love them to death and others who had severe draw problems. there's always a risk, is all I'm saying....


Yeah thats cool thats why I bought henrys draw tools, as for the the year i will try but the places i frequent have the 07 now.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Tough call. I'd take either one with no regrets.


And at the end of the day, *that's* the bottom line. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Bolivar!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

well it looks like I probably wont see those for a year and a half to young to smoke right away. feb 07


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If they are both new boxes, I would go with the Bolivar RC's over RASS. I feel the RASS have gone downhill a little, while the RC's have been outstanding of recent. Older boxes, well, you'll just have to look at each and go from there.

I have been quite impressed with the RC's contstruction and presentation, not to mention how they smoke.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been debating this myself, for my plunge into the 'dark side', but can't afford both. If you're interested in a 2-box split PM me.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I have been considering a Boli RC or the RASS I cant for the life of me choose which box to go with?


FWIW: I recommend the RASS. For me they seem sweeter than the Bolivar, and less rough around the edges. OTOH, they are both damned fine smokes, and in this instance, whichever you choose you won't lose. Enjoy!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

mostholycerebus said:


> I've been debating this myself, for my plunge into the 'dark side', but can't afford both. If you're interested in a 2-box split PM me.


Maybe in the future ,I suggest you start with the newbie sampler trade, and the pif's. It was the same advice that was given to me when I started. When you gets some a few trader feedbacks i will be glad to do something with you.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Its cool I am getting both boxes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

hova45 said:


> I have been considering a Boli RC or the RASS I cant for the life of me choose which box to go with?


If you are going to buy the RASS get a cab of them. They will age better for you.

The Boli RC is good but they need some time. They seem a bit bitter tasting now while young.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I think the cab is probably the best way to go whenever there are cabs available.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Thanks for the advice I think the cab is probably the best way to go whenever there are cabs available.


Flip a coin or just stock up on vibe corojos instead!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

both are great.
i think the RCs are better now, and RASS get good with more age. so, depending on box date, if younger, i'd take the boli's, if older, i'd take the RASS.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I have been considering a Boli RC or the RASS I cant for the life of me choose which box to go with?


Either.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Flip a coin or just stock up on vibe corojos instead!


dude I have 4 boxes of vibes and have smoked two already. Age does wonders for almost any and every cigar.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> both are great.
> i think the RCs are better now, and RASS get good with more age. so, depending on box date, if younger, i'd take the boli's, if older, i'd take the RASS.


I am just going to get both and age which ever one tastes worst out of the box.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Age does wonders for almost any and every cigar.


Not true. A bad cigar aged for 5 years is a 5 year old bad cigar. A good cigar will improve but if you start with $hit, it's not getting better.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> A good cigar will improve but if you start with $hit, it's not getting better.


Actually Peter, I've had good luck with aged $hit! :r

I have a box of '06 RASS that I like quite a but, but recently tried my first Boli RC which I found to be OUTSTANDING! Like many have said, you are not going to go wrong here.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Actually Peter, I've had good luck with aged $hit! :r
> 
> I have a box of '06 RASS that I like quite a but, but recently tried my first Boli RC which I found to be OUTSTANDING! Like many have said, you are not going to go wrong here.



Poo will turn into stinky poo. Crap is still crap.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Boli RC


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Poo will turn into stinky poo. Crap is still crap.


Peter thats why I said almost any


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I would go with the Boli RC. I've had both and the RC is one I just keep buying again and again. My :2 for what it's worth.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Poo will turn into stinky poo. Crap is still crap.


Didn't Socrates say that once?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Peter thats why I said almost any





hova45 said:


> dude I have 4 boxes of vibes and have smoked two already. Age does wonders for almost any *and every cigar*.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Boli RC which I found to be OUTSTANDING! Like many have said, you are not going to go wrong here.


'06 Boli RC's are smoking so nice right now! Yum! I just got an '07 that i want to fire up and compare.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

pnoon said:


>


:tpd:


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

We can't slide anything past Peter!!! He watches and reads EVERYTHING!!! :chk


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i could only choose between these two great choices with a coin flip.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


>


almost any and every cigar, it is rhetorical. can't put any past you peter I see you keep a close eye on me huh you are great..rofl


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd:


basically any cigar that isnt a dog rocket or a yard gar tends to improve with age.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> almost any and every cigar, it is rhetorical. can't put any past you peter I see you keep a close eye on me huh you are great..rofl


I keep a close eye on everyone.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I keep a close eye on everyone.


lol you are like big brother around these parts....


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Bolivar Royal Coronas! Had a box from Sept 06 and they were great.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

You guys were all helpful thanks


----------

